# Pose ideas for an over weight bride and groom



## asheeants

Ok guys.. So I'm taking photos for my cousin this weekend for his wedding.  He and his fiance are a rather large couple.  My cousin is 6ft 7 and weighs around 400 lbs and his fiance is not much over 5ft and I'd say 250 lbs give or take. The bride has requested I "Show her figure in a way that looks flattering and avoid poses that accentuate their size."  I am narrowing down poses, and got to thinking I may not be on the right track here. This is my first Wedding, I am still very much an armature, but want to do the best I can for my cousin and his soon to be bride.   Anyone have any tips on posing large couples?


----------



## ShootProof

There's a great video about how to suggest clients pose to minimize double chins and chubby faces in general - great advice for anyone, really:


----------



## Jaemie

If I was in your position, I would try to avoid assumptions about my subjects' size and what is and isn't flattering, unless of course they ask you to make them appear a certain way. Otherwise, I wonder if there are any technical pointers, such as special lighting considerations, for shooting couples whose faces may not be as close as usual.


----------



## WilliamDSLR

I'm pretty sure they are well aware of their size etc. so I wouldn't worry too much about trying to perceive them a certain way in the pictures.  I'm sure they will be remembering the pictures because of the occasion and them getting married.


----------



## asheeants

ShootProof said:


> There's a great video about how to suggest clients pose to minimize double chins and chubby faces in general - great advice for anyone, really:


Thanks this is very helpful!


----------



## gsgary

Burger in each hand ?


----------



## asheeants

The bride has asked me to "Show her figure in way that will makes her look flattering, and to avoid poses that accentuate their size." Sorry I failed to mention that. This is no assumption or judgement on my part, just trying to find ideas that will give her the result she's hoping for.


----------



## Solarflare

ShootProof said:


> There's a great video about how to suggest clients pose to minimize double chins and chubby faces in general - great advice for anyone, really: [...]


 That link is truely amazing. The guy keeps talking _for a quarter hour straight_ about ONE SINGLE THING one can explain with ONE sentence:

If you have problems with doublechin etc, or just in general to get a more defined chin, bring your head a bit forward and down towards the camera to get rid of it.

And yet the guy keeps talking about it for a full quarter hour.


----------



## AaronLLockhart

Guys, it's fine that you all are being considerate to the big people, but let's be realistic. It wouldn't make a good pose for a 400lb groom to have a 250lb bride hoisted in his arms as he is going to carry her. There are just some poses that wont be possible with this couple, so their size has to be drastically taken into consideration when brainstorming poses.


----------



## Jaemie

asheeants said:


> The bride has asked me to "Show her figure in way that will makes her look flattering, and to avoid poses that accentuate their size."



Geez..  What a task. How about just head and shoulder shots?


----------



## ShootProof

LOL, I should have mentioned it's a bit longer than necessary...you can definitely "skim" through this video and pick up the helpful tips!



Solarflare said:


> ShootProof said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a great video about how to suggest clients pose to minimize double chins and chubby faces in general - great advice for anyone, really: [...]
> 
> 
> 
> That link is truely amazing. The guy keeps talking _for a quarter hour straight_ about ONE SINGLE THING one can explain with ONE sentence:
> 
> If you have problems with doublechin etc, or just in general to get a more defined chin, bring your head a bit forward and down towards the camera to get rid of it.
> 
> And yet the guy keeps talking about it for a full quarter hour.
Click to expand...


----------



## asheeants

Geez..  What a task. How about just head and shoulder shots?[/QUOTE]

I know, it's a lot of pressure. Yeah head shots was all I could think of. haha


----------



## gsgary

Dont shoot with wide focal length get further back and use a longer focal length, one thing you can do with portraits is hide part of the body say behind a tree with a hand by the side of the cheek hiding any folds around the neck, look for pilars or anything you can incorporate in the shot, sorry for the joke before i have a sick sense of humour


----------



## KmH

Yep! Use a long focal length, a high camera perspective, and when possible put something between the subject and the camera.


----------



## asheeants

gsgary said:


> Dont shoot with wide focal length get further back and use a longer focal length, one thing you can do with portraits is hide part of the body say behind a tree with a hand by the side of the cheek hiding any folds around the neck, look for pilars or anything you can incorporate in the shot, sorry for the joke before i have a sick sense of humour



Thanks, I'll keep that in mind. & it's alright. hah


----------



## HughGuessWho

Jaemie said:


> asheeants said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bride has asked me to "Show her figure in way that will makes her look flattering, and to avoid poses that accentuate their size."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geez..  What a task. How about just head and shoulder shots?
Click to expand...


Head and shoulder shots? That would make some nice wedding shots.
Wow. Why so condescending? I don&#8217;t shoot people at all, but totally understand that there certain poses, angles, etc that can make someone more flattering. Why are we focusing on the fact that they are large people? That&#8217;s just a point of fact that the OP is dealing with.  It aint that tough.
Shoot from a lower perspective to make something or someone look taller or more powerful.
Shoot from a higher perspective to make something or someone look smaller.
Certain side lighting will make ones face look thinner&#8230;
Sorry, OP, that I can help much with this kind of question, but hang on, some others will give you some more tips like KmH and gsgary.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

i'm sure the customer wants to appear as nicely  as possible in the pics...that wasn't OPs question.


----------



## rexbobcat

Elongate their necks (IE looking up at the camera)
When shooting full body shots never have them square to the camera. Shoot them to where their bodies are at an angle.  

If she has an unflattering wedding dress though you're kind of screwed lol


----------



## HughGuessWho

2WheelPhoto said:


> i'm sure the customer wants to appear as nicely  as possible in the pics...that wasn't OPs question.


I must be missing something then. 
"Anyone have any tips on posing large couples?"
I kinda took it like she was looking for tips on how to pose" larger people" so they would look the best possible.
Crazy me.


----------



## DiskoJoe

When you look up you can lose some chin. So find some high ground if you have it. If not, get a ladder.


----------



## tirediron

This is going to be tough; it sounds like they're (or at least the bride) is aware of her weight but not happy with it.  Agree with the advice about pushing out chins, higher camera angles, and angled poses.  Also look for backgrounds that wil help you out (assuming a white or white-ish dress) look for white backgrounds to pose her against so that she doesn't stand out as distinctly.  If there are centre-pieces, large boquets or decorative shrubbery, pose around them to help "break up" their size.  Do NOT back-light them (unless you're REALLY good), but rather try and get your light up high, and take advantage of shadows whenever possible

Good luck, and please post some of your work when it's done.


----------



## stingx

Try to add distracting elements to the shots, like sheep. They can pose behind them or even next to them so as to draw the eyes off the couple and onto the sheep. This will work like a charm.


----------



## KmH

If nothing else, you can always get some posing fundamentals book learning -  The Portrait Photographer's Guide to Posing


----------



## gsgary

corset - Google Search


----------



## The_Traveler

gsgary said:


> one thing you can do with portraits is  hide part of the body say behind a tree with a hand by the side of the  cheek hiding any folds around the neck, look for pilars or anything you  can incorporate in the shot, sorry for the joke before i have a sick  sense of humour





stingx said:


> Try to add distracting elements to the shots, like sheep. They can pose behind them or even next to them so as to draw the eyes off the couple and onto the sheep. This will work like a charm.



So, what I get from this advice is we should try to hide them behind a large distracting sheep?

We are coming up against reality here.
If the bride has chosen wisely with a dress that doesn't accentuate large arms etc, we can do what we can. 

I shot a relative's reception and had the most success with a pose where the groom sort of enveloped the bride from the side with his arms (they were sitting on a piano bench kind of thing), so that her extremities were partially shielded but most of her torso, which was quite pretty was visible against his chest. 
She was sitting facing the camera but at 45 degrees to it. He was sitting facing the other way at 45 degrees (his legs on the far side of the bench) and twisted back towards me with his arms around her.  He was a big guy and it worked just fine, albeit not a pose he could hold for a long time.
I cropped it tight and vignetted it with a soft vignette and it turned out to be 'the shot.'  

that was the money shot.


----------



## bunny99123

I have shot large size women. In boudoir shoots, I shoot quite a few pics from shooting down from a ladder. Someone mentioned shot at angles. Since he is so tall, have him sit in a few pics and have her posing behind him. May have to take some pics of them before the wedding to practice how to pose them. YouTube or net for suggestions. I learned very quickly that friends whom weigh more than I can not be posed in the majority of positions I use for slimmer women.


----------



## tirediron

bunny99123 said:


> I have shot large size women. In boudoir shoots, I shoot quite a few pics from shooting down from a ladder. Someone mentioned shot at angles. *Since he is so tall, have him sit in a few pics and have her posing behind him*. May have to take some pics of them before the wedding to practice how to pose them. YouTube or net for suggestions. I learned very quickly that friends whom weigh more than I can not be posed in the majority of positions I use for slimmer women.


Excellent advice!


----------



## tirediron

stingx said:


> Try to add distracting elements to the shots, like sheep. They can pose behind them or even next to them so as to draw the eyes off the couple and onto the sheep. This will work like a charm.


Are you volunteering to clean up the reception area?  I'm guessing you've never walked through a sheep pasture, have you?


----------



## asheeants

rexbobcat said:


> Elongate their necks (IE looking up at the camera)
> When shooting full body shots never have them square to the camera. Shoot them to where their bodies are at an angle.
> 
> If she has an unflattering wedding dress though you're kind of screwed lol



Yeah I def agree having them at an angle is better, not so sure what the dress looks like, my fingers are crossed!


----------



## Jaemie

Don't forget to include a distracting herd of sheep.


----------



## asheeants

DiskoJoe said:


> When you look up you can lose some chin. So find some high ground if you have it. If not, get a ladder.


I do believe I'll take a step ladder and have them sit in a few.  I'm going early that morning to scope out the location, maybe I'll get lucky and find higher ground.  I just looked over some examples and I think I can get some nice shots that way.


----------



## asheeants

bunny99123 said:


> Since he is so tall, have him sit in a few pics and have her posing behind him. May have to take some pics of them before the wedding to practice how to pose them.


That's a good idea, thanks.  Unfortunately I won't have time to pose with them before, they want to stick with tradition and not see each other, and our schedules aren't allowing us to meet anytime before that.  I will just have to plan it out the best I can on my own and do some quick trial and error until I find what works.


----------



## asheeants

stingx said:


> Try to add distracting elements to the shots, like sheep. They can pose behind them or even next to them so as to draw the eyes off the couple and onto the sheep. This will work like a charm.



HAHAHA I don't believe sheep were invited but I'll keep that in mind for the future! lol


----------



## camz

Do the tuck pose, 3/4 posing, and accentuate your subjects on the shadow side rather then the highlight side. These are some basics that will thin them out. Also shoot down at your subjects, in addition don't have them sit(as flesh will fold and garments will ride up). I also have some of my clients breathe in and hold it, like they're anticipating a kiss or a hug. Have your clients shift their weight away from the camera, towards the rear hip for both guys and gals. You can also use the garments like the veil, train to cover some body parts. Shadows shadows shadows and 3/4th posing is key!

Doug G, the king of flow posing might give you some ideas as well:


----------



## asheeants

camz said:


> Do the tuck pose, 3/4 posing, and accentuate your subjects on the shadow side rather then the highlight side. These are some basics that will thin them out. Also shoot down at your subjects, in addition don't have them sit(as flesh will fold and garments will ride up). I also have some of my clients breathe in and hold it, like they're anticipating a kiss or a hug. Have your clients shift their weight away from the camera, towards the rear hip for both guys and gals. You can also use the garments like the veil, train to cover some body parts. Shadows shadows shadows and 3/4th posing is key!



Thank you thank you!!


----------



## gsgary

How long till the wedding ?, tell them to get on a diet


----------



## mugfaker

asheeants said:


> bunny99123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since he is so tall, have him sit in a few pics and have her posing behind him. May have to take some pics of them before the wedding to practice how to pose them.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good idea, thanks.  Unfortunately I won't have time to pose with them before, they want to stick with tradition and not see each other, and our schedules aren't allowing us to meet anytime before that.  I will just have to plan it out the best I can on my own and do some quick trial and error until I find what works.
Click to expand...


I don't think that the suggestion here refers to the wedding day,  but prior to the day, and that would certainly be a benefit. I have also asked brides to to show me any pictures they have seen which they feel they would like, the same could be applied to a "size" couple large or small. They may have seen friend's wedding photos, and often, larger folk have similar sized friends. Trial and error on "THE" day is a dangerous plan, you tend not to get a second chance.

Just my thoughts.


----------

